# Family (NES) y una novedad.



## polpi (May 17, 2016)

A alguno se le ocurre jugar al family en estos tiempos? Bueno a mi si, y sigo haciendo experimentos con esta consolita. 



En este caso nos encontramos con un juego en donde la trama es fabricar PCB en el menor tiempo posible. 
No creo que me permitan subir la rom para el emulador (por proteccion de derechos) pero si el link de la pagina del autor del PCB Artist 1.0 donde hay una brevisima introduccion al juego.

Saludosolpi


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 17, 2016)

Buen aporte... desde cuando ando que quiero revivir una consola NES que tengo por ahí arrumbada. 

En opinión personal creo que sirve muy bien de apoyo ¿pedagógico? para el ruteado de circuitos; un profe llegó a comentar que el hecho de rutear placas era un buena técnica para mejorar la agilidad mental.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 17, 2016)

fijate que si el .NES esta escrito para una placa NROM
puedes grabar directamente unas memorias EPROM el .CHR  .PGR del .NES
y correrlo en un NES original o en su defecto en un family


----------



## walter leonardo (May 17, 2016)

excelente juegooooooo wiiiiii


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 18, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> fijate que si el .NES esta escrito para una placa NROM
> puedes grabar directamente unas memorias EPROM el .CHR  .PGR del .NES
> y correrlo en un NES original o en su defecto en un family



¿Que memorias usaban esos cartuchos?
Siempre he querido grabarme mis juegos favoritos en un cartucho, para jugar en mi "PolyStation"


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 18, 2016)

es simple como complicado yo si he logrado hacer un cartucho pero no con todos es posible.

primero que nada hay que obtener una .NES eso es facil , cualquier pagina de emuladores hay.

si quieres hacer tu propio juego puedes hacerlo con el compilador C para el 6502 *cc65*.

ahora tenemos un .NES hay que obtener 2 archivos
esta el .chr y .pgr ambos son binarios pero de diferente extencion.

ahora *lo mas importante*:
se puede sacar el .chr y .pgr manualmente con un programa escrito en C o con un editor hexadecimal.

o buscar el clasico programa llamado *cajoNES* este programa le metes el .nes y obtienes 2 archivos binarios el .chr y .pgr.

despues hay que ver que tipo de PCB corria ese juego *muy importante el mapper*
esta el maper MMC1 ,MMC2 ,MMC3 MMC6  y otros.

las PCB las hay NROM, UROM, NVROM, etc.

dependiendo el juego esta la PCB donde se encuentra localizado el MAPPER o el pin mirror dependiendo que nos diga el .nes se encuentran los datos en la cabecera del archivo, ojo eso solo se puede ver atravez de un editor hexadecimal.

*sobre todo hay que estudiar mucho estos juegos retro*

una vez que tengamos una PCB lista para asesinar le sacamos las memorias y las memorias recier grabadas se deben colocar.

*ojo no todas las memorias son compatibles pin a pin* por lo que hay que hacer porquerias y modificar la PCB cortando pistas y haciendo puentes.

pero si logre correr juegos en un NES viejo con memorias EPROM-UV.


----------



## polpi (May 19, 2016)

Si saben algo de ingles acá hay algo de avanzada:





Y para empezar a hacer tus propios juegos NesicIDE donde hay gran parte del material que sugiere TRILO-BYTE

A tener paciencia. saludos: polpi


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 19, 2016)

aver aver AVER Ahhhhhh!

se me pone la piel chinita de la emocion.
*
¿es una IDE para el CC65?*

es decir ¿como visual pero manda a llamar el CC65 al compilar el codigo?

yo logre hacer codiguitos para CC65 pero es muy dificil de usar, hay que usar MAKEFILE para poder compilar, o en su defecto abrir MS-DOS y usar una serie de comandos

primero compilar a codigo objeto, luego del objeto mandar el linker , el linker te genera el .NES.

yo he usado *visual batari basic* para hacer jueguitos para la atari 2600 

por que si no usas la IDE hay que usar BATCH para poder compilar el .bas


----------



## analogico (May 20, 2016)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> ¿Que memorias usaban esos cartuchos?
> Siempre he querido grabarme mis juegos favoritos en un cartucho, para jugar en mi "PolyStation"



el polisation usa el cartucho famicon


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 20, 2016)

las memorias que usan los clonicos de nintendo se le llaman BLOB CHIPS






como se puede ver en la imagen contiene quien sabe que rayos, y habria que estudiar mucho un circuito que desde un punto de vista es una perdida de tiempo.

pero!.

se sabe que contienen los cartuchos originales.

en la PGR ROM se encuentra el programa es decir el juego como tal.

en la CHR ROM puede que se trate de una ROM que contiene todos los sprites del juego.
o que se trate de una RAM el ROM PGR contiene datos que se vuelcan en la CHR RAM y genera los graficos en forma de sprites.

si uno agarra y desolda el CHR ROM y lo coloca en otro cartucho se puede ver que el juego funciona perfecto solo que se mapearan sprites de el juego que le quitamos la CHR ROM.

lo mismo pasa con los cartuchos que usan RAM


----------

